

Whatsapp bug revealed total number of users – 2.15B - theneelpatel
http://www.reddit.com/r/whatsapp/comments/2ybodw/a_bug_in_whatsapp_revealed_total_no_of_users_and/

======
r721
2147483645 = 2^31 - 3

